# "Your Last Post" issue



## jjwdiver (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone else having issues with that?  I go to a thread that I had previously commented on and click "your last post" to jump ahead...and it takes me back to page 1 of the new threads.  Just me or is it a know issue?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 31, 2011)

I havent had that problem and just tested. Let me know in a PM if it continues.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 1, 2011)

jjwdiver said:


> Anyone else having issues with that?  I go to a thread that I had previously commented on and click "your last post" to jump ahead...and it takes me back to page 1 of the new threads.  Just me or is it a know issue?




Actually I had that problem a few weeks ago, try logging out, clear your history and temp files, reboot computer. Log back in

Worked for me or it could have just been a coincidence.


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks SQWIB - that seemed to have solved it for me too.


----------

